# Gaming Laptop suggestions with a budget of 50k(60k max)



## Dark Prince (Apr 2, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50 k(60k max).
but cheaper the better 
2) What size notebook would you prefer?
15.6" 

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:ASUS
b. Dislike:HP


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming mostly along with movies and other entertainment

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Yes.Games like COD,crysis and so on

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
3 hours 

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
not mandatory 

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7


11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
no preferences as such

Like the title suggests, i am looking for a gaming laptop.
I personally prefer to get a rig in that budget but can't go for it because of the portability issues.

I have shortlisted Asus K53SV-SX521D

Asus K53SV-SX521D / Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

will be buying it in mumbai and will check the local shops.
i read about the new series coming soon(ivy and trinity)
and so i am giving this a second thought
would it be advisable to wait now
when can i expect these new lappies to be in the markets(within my budget and without any issues)
or should i go ahead with the ASUS laptop.
I wish to have a lappy with a god performance and no issues with After sales service
i read about the HP DV6 6165TX
but saw that there is a lot of tweaking and existing issues
DONT WANT TO GO THROUGH ALL THOSE HASLES
Kindly advice on what should i do


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Ivy is scheduled to launch on 29th April, but only desktop variants along with mobile i7. Rest will be released later.

Trinity will be somewhere around may or so.

I don't think waiting for Ivy sounds worthy as the major improvement is only in on die graphics (HD4000) along with some power saving, which is not at all in any relation with your needs/priorities. 

I suggest you to increase your budget by 6k and go for Asus N55sf - i72670qm + 8GB + GT555M + 1080p display.

Reasons-

1) It should be the minimum target for any person looking for any "gaming" laptop. The config is too good to meet your demands.

2) Asus mid range laptops have recently been reported to have several display issues, such as dead pixel & cracking (yeah). And since the N55sf is a premium product and forum members who have bought it are fully satisfied, so its supposed to be less/not faulty. Though no issues have been reported till date against them.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 2, 2012)

^
agree totally with the post above.

@op: That ASUS you mentioned has only a gt540. not really such a good gpu.

And for your info,
The issues with 6165tx laptops is mainly categorised into the following 
1) Paranoia (including obsessive driver upgrades)
2) Lack of care while using
3) Actual issues

Yeah, exactly in that order.


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion guys
I read about the Asus N55 as well
but that is for 67k
which is way over my budget 
It has a gt555
the difference between the 2 lappies apart from the grafic card is the screen and the Blueray Combo Drive
the combo drive is not required for now
so just the screen and grafic card 
kindly correct me if i am wrong
also can i opt for a better screen on the 521d??
can it be customized
Also any other lappies that fit my criteria??


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 2, 2012)

No the ASUS cannot be customised.

Regarding other options, there are none better than these two at this price.
You could wait for the new dv6 7000 series from HP with the newer gpus, but its highly unlikely that they will be priced less than ~65k...


----------



## sarthak (Apr 2, 2012)

If you want Asus go for the N55SF as the lower range models are having several issues. The only tweaking I had to do with HP 6165tx was install the bios and driver update and its working fine since then. But if don't want HP and cannot increase your budget then wait for the new models. Even if they are priced on the higher side the prices on current models may drop.


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 3, 2012)

I checked the stores at lamington road today and the gt540m has been replaced with gt630m and a slightly faster processor
the price is around 49.5k
how is this grafic card compared to 555m and 540m
also  guys the n55 is out of my budget


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

Gt555>gt630~gt540.


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 3, 2012)

Ideapad Y570


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

mAYHEM said:


> Ideapad Y570



I don't think its a good idea to go for it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

^From next time try to state reason about any of your views, it will be helpful to people who don't know about it.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

If you can extend your budget then go for N55SF otherwise the only option is 521D or you can even look out for Sony CB45 but it is not good very high end games otherwise its a very good laptop


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 4, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't think its a good idea to go for it


Using it from the last 8 months never had a problem.Battery life is good...getting around 3 hrs,temperature are sub 70's while playing games@full HD.


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 4, 2012)

mAYHEM said:


> Using it from the last 8 months never had a problem.Battery life is good...getting around 3 hrs,temperature are sub 70's while playing games@full HD.



is this what you are talking about?

Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570 (59-305641) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

The model has been permanently discontinnued
but it seems to be a very good performer
the gt550 on it falls between gt630 and gt555


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Prince said:


> is this what you are talking about?
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570 (59-305641) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> 
> ...



Yep.

But this laptop has got 96 shaders gt555 which performs near to 540, so the555/550 is just a gimmick.


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yep.
> 
> But this laptop has got 96 shaders gt555 which performs near to 540, so the555/550 is just a gimmick.



hmmmm
sorry for going off topic
but how many shaders does the gt555 on n55f have?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Prince said:


> hmmmm
> sorry for going off topic
> but how many shaders does the gt555 on n55f have?



144 cores.


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 4, 2012)

The N55 is not available anywhere in mumbai
any idea on where it might be available and at what price point?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

If you can buy online, its available at these two sites- rightgadgets.in & golchhait.com, the later being more trustable.


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Prince said:


> is this what you are talking about?
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570 (59-305641) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> 
> ...


Pretty much,Not sure about the discontinuation because it came out in September last year!There are a lot of variant's floating around.Mine got a gt555 with 1GB,8GB RAM,Rapid Drive (HDD+SDD),Blu Ray Drive,DVB tuner card and 2 year IWC.That variant on flipkart isn't worth 58K..should be around 52K.
The only problem I ever had with a Acer or Asus is their touchpad,which start's acting funny after sometime.
And mine shows 144 shaders  
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/2084/captureogp.png


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

Reason I am not recommending Lenovo Laptop is:
The service of Lenovo is not good.
Poor Build quality.
Performance not as good as of the other laptops in the same range.
Negative reviews everywhere.
For more please take the help of google.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

mAYHEM said:


> Pretty much,Not sure about the discontinuation because it came out in September last year!There are a lot of variant's floating around.Mine got a gt555 with 1GB,8GB RAM,Rapid Drive (HDD+SDD),Blu Ray Drive,DVB tuner card and 2 year IWC.That variant on flipkart isn't worth 58K..should be around 52K.
> The only problem I ever had with a Acer or Asus is their touchpad,which start's acting funny after sometime.
> And mine shows 144 shaders
> 
> ...



It seems Lenovo has improved, good. BTW can you post a GPUZ screenie ?


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If you can buy online, its available at these two sites- rightgadgets.in & golchhait.com, the later being more trustable.



could you please post the links?
i can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2012)

Out of stock at rightgadgets.in.

At golchhait- Laptops | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Reason I am not recommending Lenovo Laptop is:
> The service of Lenovo is not good.
> Poor Build quality.
> Performance not as good as of the other laptops in the same range.
> ...


OK I'm not aware of the service being crappy in India.
Build quality according to the different brands I have owned
Apple >Toshiba (took the floor to his face a few times,used it for 3 years)>Lenovo(ThinkPad)> HP > Acer > Asus> Dell(2 batteries,LCD and Keyboard were replaced in 1 year)


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys i am also looking for a laptop under 60k
looking forward to buy "HP DV6 6165tx" does HP is giving accidental damage protection warranty?? And how much it costs to extend the warranty??
And is there any similar laptop with good gpu in this range???


----------



## sarthak (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^^ HP gives one year warranty with ADP at the time of purchase. It costs Rs.4500 to extend warranty to 3 years, but HP is giving it for Rs.999 right now(some models, not sure if its on 6165tx also or not). For better GPU you will have to increase your budget by around 8k for Asus N55SF.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 6, 2012)

@sarthak
Can you tell where and how much you paid for your laptop ?


----------



## sarthak (Apr 6, 2012)

I paid 57k for laptop, 1k for the C2-02 (HP was giving that phone for 1k with laptop purchase) at Indore. Got a free backpack also.


----------

